# breeding leucomelas



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey, I was just wondering.. are leucs really easy to breed?? I hear u have to cool them off first. Is that true?? All responses are appreciated. Thanks. - Nick


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

It may take them a while to get them going, but once they start they breed very easily. They do best with a "dry" period of varied time (I did it for a month) followed by a very humid period. This is achieved by using a water feature and/or misting heavily. I recently remodeled my leuc tank and added a waterfall along with increased spraying and now they are laying 12 eggs a week (from 2 pairs). I didn't manipulate the temperatures other than then keeping a fan on the tank in the afternoon because it was getting too hot in my apartment. Also it helps to increase the feeding once they are breeding. Here is my set-up, the waterfall is hidden behind the driftwood in the picture. It is a 35 gallon tank.


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

That tank looks similar to mine.. anyway... When you say a dry season, how dry do u mean?? because I dont want to make it so dry that i kill them ! And do they lay the eggs under the coconut?


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I spray them every other day or so instead of 2-3 times a day when I am trying to breed them.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

*Breeding Leucs*

I have several breeding pairs that pretty much produce for me year round with just a short break I don't do anything special they get hand misting when it looks like they need it and they do the rest they lay from 4-11 eggs every other week like clock work and have been doing so for several years. I have spoken with several others who have had problems with getting them going and keeping them going the only difference is they for the most part have them on a misting system and I don't. Hope this helps

Scott


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

once they start breeding - do you continue to cycle?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I let the frogs breed for a few months, then cycle them down again. My pairs produce larger offspring if I do not breed them continuously - this goes for other species, as well.


----------



## dewlou (Sep 2, 2007)

We don't do anything special with ours and they lay quite often. When he starts singing look for eggs the next day!


----------

